# chicken coop plans



## leptus (12 Jan 2011)

hi every body has any one got a chicken coop building plan ? your help will be much appreciated.


----------



## Kev (12 Jan 2011)

hi,

If you put chicken coop plans into google there a number of apparently free plans. Although when I made mine none of these seemed to be any good or not free. I think in the end you need to get an idea of what you want and just go with your instincts, which is what I did. The are a few helpful books that helped me in terms of thinking about size you neeed etc. 

the two that helped were

Poultry House Construction by Michael Roberts
Building Chicken Coops for Dummies (take from that what you will!)

Basically all you need is an access, both for the chickens and for you to clean it out easily, nest boxes with again with access for you to collect eggs easily, and usually from the outside. from experience I would put a removable tray or board in the bottom of the coop to aid with cleaning. 

I would also think about materials, nothing toxic but something that withstands the weather. Redwood seems a popular choice. 

hope this helps in some way.


----------



## Alf (12 Jan 2011)

Kev":2go24y4z said:


> Building Chicken Coops for Dummies


And here was I assuming that you built chicken coops for chickens...

Sorry, not helping. I'll go.


----------



## Steel City Man (14 Jan 2011)

This site is a good chicken coop resource site with forums and case studies:

http://www.backyardchickens.com/coopdesigns.html

We just took some inspiration for our coop & run from the various ones on that site and basically worked it out as I went along. Here's what we ended up with:







Coop section made with redwood shiplap (B&Q), 3 coats of a water based preservative and 3 external coats of wickes garden colour (it's safe for animals). Interior of the coop is untreated and uses bog standard 38x63mm cls for structure.

Roof made of 94mm x 44mm cls (rafters), OSB sheeting (11mm) and good quality roofing felt. Wanted to put slate tiles up, but costs were already over budget - maybe do that in a few years.

With the run, total area 3.5m x2m, and 1.8m high. Took just over a week to put together last July.

You can see the nest box access from the picture, and a nice big side door for easy access when cleaning the interior. Used exterior grade ply for the coop floor. Line the floor with several layers of newspaper and then all you need to do is peel off the top layer to clean up.

Still got to add stuff like a window box to put some plants in  

If you need any tips, let me know.


----------



## Stoday (14 Jan 2011)

If you built this on dry land, it would make a good hen house.


----------



## Lowlife (26 Jan 2012)

I don't understand this statement on your website...


> Fears of radiation effects on food are running rampant


 Really? Are many people concerned about irradiated chickens?


----------



## Benchwayze (26 Jan 2012)

Stoday":1bx6pzsj said:


> If you built this on dry land, it would make a good hen house.



Don't think I'd want to go to that 'expense'! 

:wink:


----------



## marcros (26 Jan 2012)

Lowlife":30lpl9ur said:


> I don't understand this statement on your website...
> 
> 
> > Fears of radiation effects on food are running rampant
> ...



it keeps me awake at night


----------



## ankledeep (26 Jan 2012)

Lowlife":2xchncnk said:


> I don't understand this statement on your website...
> 
> 
> > Fears of radiation effects on food are running rampant
> ...



Its another of "THOSE " sites.... follow the links on the site, and it leads you to another site....where the plans for the "ultimate chicken coop" are available for $37 (reduced from $97 :roll: ) and a statement that the author has invested over $9000 in researching this. <<shrugs>>


----------



## Lowlife (26 Jan 2012)

I didn't look any further but guessed as much. 

Have to say that concern over radiation wasn't top of my list of reasons to keep chickens, maybe third place at most.


----------



## marcros (26 Jan 2012)

do you think that these people sell any of these plans at all? There is no shortage of similar site for every kind of thing, but everybody I know immediately closes them as soon as they see what it is.


----------



## TheTiddles (27 Jan 2012)

Lowlife":2twmfhs8 said:


> I don't understand this statement on your website...
> 
> 
> > Fears of radiation effects on food are running rampant
> ...



they creep up on you, even now they surround your house, they are coming to get you!


----------



## Eric The Viking (27 Jan 2012)

Axminster have this book on offer. I'm not sure about actual plans, but it goes through the construction of seven different designs, with materials lists, details of construction, etc.

It's American, with OK "fun designs" in it, but rather too much about poultry keeping itself, which is why it probably hasn't sold better. I know this because I bought it to give to my sister as a Christmas Present (she has a small flock of hens, but will need a new coop soon). You could do plain versions of pretty much any of the ones they feature. 

Despite my reservations, she was really pleased with it and the ideas therein. I suspect there's a summer project coming up...

E.


----------

